# MORTOP - Anybody Knows?



## desmodronic13 (Nov 29, 2008)

This new brand does have some very nice weights:









Weight:66grams(top cap & bolt included)









Weight:9.5grams/31.8mm and 10.5grams/34.9mm









Earldom XC90, 25.4, 580mm, 85g , 31.8 - 95g









Earldom SP23, 27.2mm, 350mm, 115g









DIMENSIONS:580mm WEIGHT:110grams(25.4mm) 126grams(31.8mm)









Carbon Grips

All in here:
https://www.mortopbike.com/index.htm


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

You know what this thread needs? Some sandpaper and clear spray lacquer.


----------



## Mr_CK (Dec 22, 2004)

I've weighed a Mortop semi-integrated headset and the weight was spot on.

It came in at 65.4 grams and if without the bolt and topcap , it weighs 59 grms. 

I don't have a picture on hand at the moment. Let me try to get 1 over the weekend and I'll post it up.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Worth looking... The price is good. 33€ for a semi-integrated...


----------



## desmodronic13 (Nov 29, 2008)

34,9 SeatPost Clamp


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

dinoadventures said:


> You know what this thread needs? Some sandpaper and clear spray lacquer.


ohh yes! 

Batas whats the price of the seatpost? Or where can we see the prices?


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Don't know that... I´ve just bought a couple headsets on e-bay. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Super light seatpost that fully supports the saddle rails, looks like a winner


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Flystagg said:


> Super light seatpost that fully supports the saddle rails, looks like a winner


The design does look nice. Graphics, not so much.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Just another Taiwan bike parts company trying to compete for your dollar. With more CNC mills and carbon manufacturing facilities than the entire developed world- look for more "lightweight" Asian bike companies in the near future.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone used the headset? I want to buy one but am concerned about the quality of the seals and bearings. Anyone actually have some miles on one? They are way cheap so I might just buy one, but I want something that will last a few years and be maintinence free.


----------



## Mr_CK (Dec 22, 2004)

Here are some of the pictures of the headsets that I've promised. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Mr_CK (Dec 22, 2004)

Here's some pictures of the headsets from Mortop that I've promised. 
Enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_CK (Dec 22, 2004)

Here are some pictures of the headsets that I've promised. 

Enjoy:thumbsup: 

Here's a semi integrated with the top cap


----------



## Mr_CK (Dec 22, 2004)

Here are some of the pictures that I've promised.

Here's a semi integrated headset with the topcap and bolt


----------



## Mr_CK (Dec 22, 2004)

sorry for the many posts. When I tried, all it showed was errors. apologies


----------



## jw8725 (Jun 12, 2009)

anyone got a link to the eBay arm of this company?


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Nice weight indeed. Now lets see how they old up... I have two of them on their way.


----------



## StabMasta (May 3, 2007)

I'm a cnc whore so these parts look like a sex pancake to me! I'm gonna have to order one as well. Someone post a pic a headset installed!


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Mine just arrived. They were between 65-66g, and they look rather nice!


----------



## jw8725 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thats a nice weight!


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

damn they are for sale in my LBS in Portugal for 68EUR!
In ebay is less than half the price!

Batas you got yours from ebay? which seller?


I also had the handlebar in my hands and it is very light but with very very thin wall thickness. The carbon is about 1mm thick.. scary.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Sergio, the e-bay seller is "evaevamei". Great to deal with.

By the way, where did you see the 85g handlebar? Can´t see it anywhere... Price?

85g and bar end compat.... Respect!


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks

The handlebar is about 100 EUR in Portugal, but probably it'll show up for half that in ebay.
I was hopping to see some reviews on this new material. Anyone else tryed the other mortop parts?


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

*Got my headsets today*

Sorry about the shitty pictures, I lost my SD card so I had to use my cellphone camera. The weights are good but the quality is questionable. The baseplates look like crap and the bearings do not sit tightly in the cups. I am worried about how these will perform to be honest. I'm going to take them to the bike shop when I get the chance, probably Monday, for installation. The English in the manuals is shoddy at best. I do like how they weigh half of what my other headset weighs. All the weights do not include starnuts. The mortops did not come with starnuts, a bit of a disappointment. Has anyone actually used one of these yet?

Here is a dollar on a scale to show it is accurate. A dollar is 1g, a cent is 2.5, a nickel is 5.0, a dollar coin is 8.0. Isn't currency the perfect calibration weight?








Here is a pic of the black one:








Gold:








Cane Creek 110 Reserve (for fun and comparison):








And a group shot for comparison:


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

The pictures dont show up RedMantra.
Its goo to know about the quality, I'm still trying to find out what to buy, this or extralite, or maybe something else. Any other light sugestions?


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

the seatpost isinteresting.
price?


----------



## jw8725 (Jun 12, 2009)

pics no worky worky?


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

TheRedMantra said:


> Sorry about the sThe baseplates look like crap and the bearings do not sit tightly in the cups. I The mortops did not come with starnuts, a bit of a disappointment. Has anyone actually used one of these yet?
> ]


 Well, i've been riding mine without problems... The fit is very nice with no plays. But it is no Acros, not that smooth, but hey, for 30-35€...


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry, here are the pics again


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

I just tested it today on a race and works very well, and good looking too!


----------



## selalu (Jan 4, 2008)

Anyone tried the 85g handlebar yet?


----------



## sharpe (Aug 16, 2005)

mine came with 89g


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

I wonder how safe this mortop 85g handlebar is... It would be nice to see some tests...

80€ is half the price of a ax-lightness handlebar (for the same +- weight and bar end compatible too), but which one is more reliable...?


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

Does anyone have the handlebars?? I would like to hear some comments...

if not im very tempted to be the first one


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm curious about the handle bar too - nice width.

I chopped my left nut off for a TLO now this bar seems too good to be true.

Headsets look nice on those Scotts.

I don't particularly like the branding. "Mortop"?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Earldom XC90 flat bars?


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

The hike the price almost x 2 on ebay  

Anyone have a 65gr black one (regular headset) for sale  

Those are nice headset for the ''old'' price.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Megaclocker said:


> The hike the price almost x 2 on ebay
> 
> Anyone have a 65gr black one (regular headset) for sale
> 
> Those are nice headset for the ''old'' price.


Those of us that were down to risk it and get them early saved for sure. I bought two new ones shipped for the price that one is going for now. Its too bad the quality seems a bit shoddy for the HS65. I will hopefully be installing one on one of my bikes soon, I will post a review after I have some time put on one.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

sfer1 said:


> Has anyone tried the Earldom XC90 flat bars?


I just received my headset and I was about to order the handlebar.
Two guys bought it in a German forum and one sold it and the other one is selling it.
The weight is right on but they didn't trust it.
We're talking handlebars/your life here.


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

batas told me the upper part of the headset fails and get some play.

I would have risk with the old price.
not now they are expensive


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

We just ordered a sample of various of their products to check quality...if it's good I think we have a winner here in terms of bang-for-your-buck. Never theless...I twill keep my TLO handlebar on the Spark for now...has proven to be a solid item.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

I think if they have some real testing performed on the handlebars you could feel a lot safer.I personally would not invest in such a handlebar. This can get pretty dangerous...


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Yeap! Still no play with a cheapo Ritchey upper part after some rides... The interface between bearing and upper part isn't very stable. I can probably make a video to show what I mean if necessary...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Any ride reports on the Mortop QR seatpost clamp?


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh, come on, it's a seat clamp! What ride report do you want from a clamp?
I haven't even met a clamp that doesn't do it's job yet!

It's a clamp and works like any other.....


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, some super light ones have a habit of breaking. And they don't necessarily break right away, it can take a month or two.

Then, there is the clamping force thing. Does it feel like stretching the clamp's capacity when one tightens it enough to prevent post slipping? Is it even remotely comfortable to operate or a struggle and not worth it?

Even now, I'm having trouble with a Thomson post in a titanium frame, held with Hope QR clamp (greasing under the clamp helped a little, by the way). This Mortop clamp is twice as light as the Hope.

Speaking of light, there's also the claimed weight vs real weight issue.

Not all clamps are created equal, especially as they step into WW area, and more so with QR clamps. And this Mortop clamp steps in there rather boldly, as it's claimed to weigh even less than Tune Würger.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Use the assembly paste from that german company, little to none clamping force needed.
Made for CF, but works with all alloys too.

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=3104&osCsid=f767988d79fff5d509bbf3b09fbccf88


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Carbon assembly paste would be my very last resort, because it's going to be messy. I adjust seat height all the time.

Chalk dust would be somewhat better.
Grease between clamp and seat tube, still better, and is currently sufficient with Hope clamp.

But what kind of WW am I, if I don't look out for lighter parts?


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Are in the US or Europe?
Deine Signatur laesst auf Deutschland schliessen.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

I've got a couple months of riding on my Mortop QR & no issues, its been great.Mine came in @ 19.5 grams.I did need to use carbon paste on my carbon seatpost to carbon frame to keep it from slipping,then the QR only needed light clamping pressure.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

xc71 said:


> I've got a couple months of riding on my Mortop QR & no issues, its been great.Mine came in @ 19.5 grams.I did need to use carbon paste on my carbon seatpost to carbon frame to keep it from slipping,then the QR only needed light clamping pressure.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

yellowbook, ich bin in Russland. )

My signature is themed after that Rammstein song, Mein Teil, - with a twist towards 1xN drivetrains. Some 29er guys actually cut up a Rohloff Chainguide to adapt it to a small chainring. I don't yet own a 29er, but I have (reversibly) used some parts from my Rohloff Chainguide to build a custom chain device (34 g, tuned with 2 alu and 2 ti bolts). I would have cut the guide itself too, if I had 2 of these. Thus the signature.


xc71, thanks! It is from one of your earlier posts that I got to even know about Mortop clamps.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Interesting! ))


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*Mortop Earldom XC90 25.4 x 580mm bar*

just had a friendly email back from the ebay seller

seems like the real world weight for the XC90 is not 85g but 91g - thats still really good

i don't trust them so bought a 25.4x580mm Schmolke TLO (ud carbon) bar instead


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Culturesponge...only in 25.4mm clamp?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Zachariah said:


> Culturesponge...only in 25.4mm clamp?


Nope, they're available in 31.8mm too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330372899344


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Mortop Earldom XC90 Carbon Flat Bar 580 x 31.8mm.










The walls aren't scary thin.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nice bars sfer1

genuine 95g for the 31.8 makes that 91g 25.4 bar look hefty

...can't help wondering what name options were passed over in favour of "Earldom", just Mortop XC90 in that silver block caps would have been better

are you keeping them like that? or do you have sandpaper standing by


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

sfer1 show us the wall thickness.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Mine Earldom XC90 25.4 came in 91g too.
Will order two more.


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

Sfer, can you meassure the oversized part of the bar? Keep us updated about the strenght of these bars pleazzzze?


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

It may not be the ultimate indication of quality but the finish of the end of that bar isn't even close to the that of the easton or ritchey bars.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

92gli said:


> It may not be the ultimate indication of quality but the finish of the end of that bar isn't even close to the that of the easton or ritchey bars.


The flash made it look worse than it really is.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

I don´t care about the inside quality as long it holds up a decent time, it´s only 92 usd on ebay.

Compare it to EC90 CNT or Schmolke, they both cost a lot more and may hold up as long as these handlebars.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Mattias_HellÃ¶re said:


> I don´t care about the inside quality as long it holds up a decent time, it´s only 92 usd on ebay.
> 
> Compare it to EC90 CNT or Schmolke, they both cost a lot more and may hold up as long as these handlebars.


the biggest difference between Schmolke & Ax lightness and these unknown Mortop bars is that you are the crash test dummy! (no offence intended)

i nearly bought the 25.4 version, but i'd rather pay more innitially for quality tested bars with a good reputation than risk vastly more money for hospital treatment + time away from riding

really hope they hold up to whatever riding you have planned with them


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

culturesponge: I don´t think I look like a crash test dummy 
Let us see, if a german magazine will test these bars and the Earldom does fail after one Schmolke bar is that still a bad bar?

All bars does fail after a certain amount of load cycles.

The question is , how many cycles and how much force?, I don´t think the cheaper bars are less tested than the more expensive ones, the money lies in the technology and markup.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

its abit scary to know you are going to ride these mystery bars - i hope you take care until they are proven safe

i showed the wife the "Earldom" bars now she doesn't mind me ordering Schmolke TLO!

i'd like to know if Mortop products are quality tested and not just churned out as cheap as possible for quick ebay sales, and also that the "Earldom" bars have passed some kind of fatigue/stress testing

...did you get any bolt torque info with the bars?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

The stem clamp area says "max torque 9Nm".


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

I got an integrated headset from them. It sucks, always loose. I had to warp some tape arround the steerer to make it bigger. Since you have no compression ring... This was on an ec90 road fork.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Its thin..I wouldn't try crazy things with it. My carbon handlebar is 120g and twice has thick. 

The seatpost is interesting for the weight, maybe good for a road bike. Is it for sale on ebay too?


----------



## evaevamei (Nov 22, 2009)

*IT'S ME - US EBAY SELLER- evaevamei*



Batas said:


> Sergio, the e-bay seller is "evaevamei". Great to deal with.
> 
> By the way, where did you see the 85g handlebar? Can´t see it anywhere... Price?
> 
> 85g and bar end compat.... Respect!


Hi, there, 
SORRY TO BOTHER EVEYR BODAY, JUST SAY Hi~~~~~~~~~ TO EVERY BODY. :thumbsup: 
I AM LOOKING SOME INFORMATION AND FIND HERE.
JUST SAY HI  
AND THANKS FOR EVERY ONE THAT BIDDED~~.
MERRY X'MAS
EVA


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

I ordered the 25.4 bar and a gold headset from the same seller above, fairly fast shipping from China to Sweden.

Ordered a 31.6 bar for a sponsored rider by me, let us see if it holds up.


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

I was going to order the Mortop integrated headset a couple months ago,but then overnight it went from $39.99 to $79.99. No thanks. Might as well get a well made Cane Creek for just a few more bucks.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

I bit the bullet and ordered after the prices went up, still cheaper than a tune Bubu.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

The headset I bought had not press fit of bearings in the cups, let us see how long it holds up, nowadays I buy stuff mostly to testing them, surspringsly sometimes it works so well I forgot I had them.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

evaevamei said:


> Hi, there,
> SORRY TO BOTHER EVEYR BODAY, JUST SAY Hi~~~~~~~~~ TO EVERY BODY. :thumbsup:
> I AM LOOKING SOME INFORMATION AND FIND HERE.
> JUST SAY HI
> ...


Welcome to the forums, evaevamei.

Please update your signature to reflect your seller status, as indicated in the posting guidelines. Please answer technical questions about products here, but keep sales communication with customers private (email or PM).

Cheers!


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

I just ran my 25.4 bar on a Ritchey 4axis stem on my Psyclone one hour in rain and rooty singletracks and motocross tracks in forest.

Approved!

I got a 31.8 Earldom bar for a rider I sponsor.
Below advertised weight is good!


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

I bought 2 semi-integrated headsets months ago, when it was $40... and both have developed play in the upper part. I think Batas had the same problem :madman:


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Yeap! I can see I´m not alone...


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

thats what you get from cheap chinese products. I had my dose too.


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

SOmebody wants to buy a Mortop Gold seatpost clamp for cheap? I bought a 34,9mm but need to have a 36,9 haha. My frame came in and it supposed to have an other diameter

Anybody knows light (!!!!!) gold clamps? in 36,9 (or closeby ?)


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

There seems to be a problem with my Mortop Earldom XC90 handlebar. I installed it today on my bike today. I used a Syntace Torque Tool. Even though I torqued the stem bolts to only 4Nm (the bar says "max. torque 9Nm"), the clamp area of the bar seems to have cracked.

See picture:


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

?Give it a sand back and see if its just a flaw in the top coat. Looks like there are no other suspicious marks to indicate overtightening, or even any marks of any sort to indicate it has been attached to a stem.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

It was certainly not overtightened. I tightened the stem bolts to only 4 Nm, using one of the best torque wrenches in the market. And it was attached to a stem for 5 minutes. Sanding it would void the warranty. I'll try to return it for a refund or store credit. I'm not riding a possibly cracked handlebar.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

sorry to see your bars looking like that already sfer1, good catch - did it make a cracking noise when torquing it?

...hope Mattias_Hellöre see's your post, i might need a set of his supertrick Ti XTR M960 double chainrings next year


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks like it's just on the surface. Should be ok, as stated, sand it down a little, make it wet and see if it goes all the way through,
Actually you should be able to see that, by just looking at it from different angles under light.

If it's really through and you only did 4 and it should take 9, I would take it off the bike as fast as it came on.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

culturesponge said:


> sorry to see your bars looking like that already sfer1, good catch - did it make a cracking noise when torquing it?
> 
> ...hope Mattias_Hellöre see's your post, i might need a set of his supertrick Ti XTR M960 double chainrings next year


It didn't make a cracking noice. I noticed the possible crack, because I did a first installation just to see how it looked. Then I removed the bar and decided to check the clamp area. The bar is very light and I'm very cautious.

It's indeed true I tightened the bolts to 4 Nm. My Syntace Torque Tool is still set to 4 Nm.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

mine

no issues til now :thumbsup:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

suprised that your are using hefty/scarey 104g Mortop bars on such a brilliantly trick bike eliflap (those control lines look tight!) ....its not hard to find sub 100g Easton EC90 XC cnt flat bars for under $90 (stateside) - they are cheaper + lighter + safer? than your mortop

i've about an 8 weeks wait for a ud carbon Schmolke TLO - will get a Syntace torque wrench pronto (from Starbike) rather than risk using a Ritchey M4 5NM Torque Key 

.............edit for silly typo............


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi everyone, I´m still alive, I sold my Mortop bar and ordered a new one with UD look.

Heck I even do my own seatpost, I should been fallen off and burned in the snow.

These light bars don´t suit everyone and failures can happen, take it to your account when you shop WW stuff, you will be fine.

Nino is still alive right Nino, he shopped cheap and light WW stuff for years along with the most expensive stuff.

/Mattias - crash test dummy. number one.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

culturesponge said:


> suprised that your are using hefty/scarey 104g Mortop bars on such a brilliantly trick bike eliflap (those control lines look tight!) ....its not hard to find sub 100g Easton EC90 XC cnt flat bars for under $90 (stateside) - they are cheaper + lighter + safer? than your mortop
> 
> i've about an 8 weeks wait for a ud carbon Schmolke TLO - will get a Syntace torque wrench pronto (from Starbike) rather than risk using a Ritchey M4 5NM Torque Key
> 
> .............edit for silly typo............


i used a 66g Schmolcke on Scalpel and guys wrote " it's too light , i 'll be scared to ride it "

used this Mortop 104 g and same thing ...

 ooooh


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Let uss see here:

Mortop 92 usd - easton ec90 cnt -90 usd

Mortop 104 gr - eaton ec90 cnt -99 grams.

Easton is cheaper and lighter.
Beware of Easton ,they can fail and kill you?.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Mattias_Hellöre said:


> Nino is still alive right Nino, he shopped cheap and light WW stuff for years along with the most expensive stuff.


ok - but i do not shop for silly light parts nor the most expensive ones!! Definitely not when looking at life threatening parts like stems and handlebars. Look at my own bikes and you will not find such silly parts on my cockpit! We all know a failure of the handlebar can lead to severe injuries and you are really risking your life as well.That's for a couple of grams only....c'mon!! Get real !


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

I don´t think the Mortop bars are that light. 85 or 95 grams for a handlebar when Easton launched their EC90 bars years ago.
Development and high quality carbon fiber has gone long forward in a very few years.

Mortop may buy their handlebars from a reputable source, who knows?

But there´s no weight limit on their bars, I´ve seen nothing on the carton I received on both 25.4 and 31.6 bars.

How often do we see failures on carbon bars that are light?, cheap bars do have their share of failures.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Mattias_HellÃ¶re said:


> I don´t think the Mortop bars are that light. 85 or 95 grams for a handlebar when Easton launched their EC90 bars years ago.
> Development and high quality carbon fiber has gone long forward in a very few years.
> 
> Mortop may buy their handlebars from a reputable source, who knows?
> ...


Well - the Eastons weigh around 100g at 560mm lenght and NO bar ends.
Easton does have quality control, Easton has proven over the years that their bars are reliable, also in several tests. And they offer warranty on all their bars.

The Mortop is 580mm and also accepts bar ends. As far as i know they don't even have a DIN certificate or similar. No mentioning of a weight limit doesn't say that it is unlimited!

So you buy a Mortop to save 10g? Remember - ONE failure is enough to risk your life (for 10g). No thanks!


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

I want to try new stuff, a weight saving like that, I jumped from a Easton CT2 to this, 125 g to 85 is a quite a lot.

I don´t defend Mortop or getting a good deal from them I buy from the very same source as you all do.

I will try these bars before I can trust in them, that´s not a bolting down to any stem and go out and do some freeride.

Failures are not fun, plus you lose money and the risk of health.
I haven´t seen any failure of such bars yet.

I don´t use barends either.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Mattias_HellÃ¶re said:


> I want to try new stuff, a weight saving like that, I jumped from a Easton CT2 to this, 125 g to 85 is a quite a lot.
> 
> I don´t defend Mortop or getting a good deal from them I buy from the very same source as you all do.
> 
> ...


Mattias,
problem is that you IF you should have a failure it is most probably a BAD experience. If it's holding up for 100 miles or 500....ok.but if it breaks at 1000 or 2000 out of nowhere is still not fun. I would not trust. not for 10g over a proven Easton.But that's just me.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

superlight drivetrain componants are not (usually) going to endanger peeps out on the trails - unknown brand sl carbon bars, available only on ebay & by an unknown asian manufacturer produced as cheaply as possible without decent quality control might!

...i'd send those bars straight back eliflap - shouldn't they be 9g lighter?

(please) use a calibrated torque wrench on install + carefully inspect your mortop bars after a few rides for cracks, dints or any signs of damage

cheers

.....gratuitous edit to improve syntax...........


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Good morning, I will be careful and test these bars on my trail bike.
Then my confidence grows, I will trust in them.

The very same does apply on my own produced stuff.
The seatpost I did is sitting on my trailbike too.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Just came home from my holiday, very well deserved though.

I got a Mortop Earldom XC90 25.4mm in UD finish, that´s newer than 3K weave finish shown here.
87 grams on my scale.
Not too bad.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

any pics? ...on a scale


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

87gr Mortop with UD finish


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

score! :thumbsup:


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I returned mine for a refund. The seller (evaevamei) refunded me in full without any hassle. While I probably wouldn't recommend this handlebar, the seller deserves praise.


----------



## Smart Sam (Jul 12, 2008)

Does any one have a real picture, not a web one, of the HS65 headset in blue, considering one if they're a bit duller than that extreme blue shown.


----------



## timbuktu (Nov 9, 2008)

Curious...those bars still in one piece? I would have to agree with Nino. One abrupt "bump" might have a hefty hospital bill attached to it. 

Safety first, always.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Mine is still alive, now logoless.


----------



## timbuktu (Nov 9, 2008)

Have you given the bars a real workout? Some hardcore bumps? Maybe even a jump? I have not ruled out the possibility of acquiring these bars, but I am still having my doubts. Are you totally comfortable with them? Do you recommend them? Or do you need more time to "work out the bugs" so to speak.

thanks


----------



## timbuktu (Nov 9, 2008)

PS I consider myself a weightweenie of sorts, but I want safety first. I found these bars on ebay for only about $77 US dollars. They claim 99 gr, but I think the wider diameter (31.8) is probably around 120gr. I figured the extra grams are worth it in security. Besides, look at the different weights in tires. XC racing tires are all over the board in terms of weight. 20 grams difference in handlebars is nothing when you can save 200 grams on lighter rubber setup for tires. That's where I see the big opportunity to save weight.


----------



## timbuktu (Nov 9, 2008)

opps, here are the bars on ebay.

Easton EC90-XC

<http://cgi.ebay.com/Easton-EC90-XC-HandleBar-31-8-560-3-Degree-Carbon-Black_W0QQitemZ220546890073QQcategoryZ56194QQcmdZViewItem#ht_1500wt_941>


----------



## CaymanLip (Oct 5, 2009)

please help to choose a light Flat Bar 31.8:

Mortop Earldom XC90 95g
Bontrager Race XXX Lite Carbon 110g
Ritchey SuperLogic 125g

My weight 65 kg.
Most of all I want Mortop, but I'm afraid its softness and fragility.
What is the likelihood that Mortop can break down at sufficiently high jump? Thank you.


----------



## timbuktu (Nov 9, 2008)

I have the Ritchey Carbon WCS on a 21 lb Scott Spark, but I'm not sure on this bars weight. I weigh about 72 kg. The bars were great last year. I'm building up another Spark Team Edition this year that will be a sub 20 lb'er. I'd been following this Mortop Earldom XC90 thread for a number of months. I wrote the distributor and asked him what his experience has been using the bars. He has them on his bike and felt very comfortable. So, I bought the flat 31.8 and will be racing on them this season. They look almost identical to the Ritchey's. I suspect if they had a Swiss or German label/name they would be selling for $200. Initially when I saw the bars advertised on ebay I had might doubts, then I decided to purchase them, a little over $100 with shipping, and test them out. Just waiting for my new forks then I'll let you know how they hold up. The name is a bit odd, but then, I suspect so is Bontrager and Ritchey if one lives in Malaysia.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

I bought three of these25.4 Alpha Q carbon bars on eBay. They're only $30 with free shipping, they seem durable, and their actual weight is 110 grams.

The same seller has a 31.8 version for $40.


----------



## Atmos (Oct 20, 2006)

All the Mortops seems to be vanished from ebay, anyone know why?


----------



## timbuktu (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's where I got mine...

UK ebay

<http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mortop-Earldom-XC90-carbon-31-8mm-flatbar-Extralite-95g_W0QQitemZ120537213714QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item1c1093eb12#ht_525wt_1167>

Very nice fellow selling them. Very helpful and Mt. Bike component literate. I recommend him. Looking forward to giving the handlebars a "work out."


----------



## timbuktu (Nov 9, 2008)

Opps, here it is.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mortop-Earldom-XC90-carbon-31-8mm-flatbar-Extralite-95g_W0QQitemZ120537213714QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item1c1093eb12#ht_525wt_1167


----------



## CaymanLip (Oct 5, 2009)

Roadsters said:


> I bought three of these25.4 Alpha Q carbon bars on eBay. They're only $30 with free shipping, they seem durable, and their actual weight is 110 grams.
> 
> The same seller has a 31.8 version for $40.


my choice is between bars 580 mm
560 - not enough

While I am more inclined to Mortop
but still very much doubt


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

that bolt in mortop headset (intgr.) is alu o ti??


----------



## evil zlayo (Apr 22, 2007)

alu


----------



## timbuktu (Nov 9, 2008)

Got my Mortop's Earldom 95 gr mounted. Going to go out and test them.


----------



## Zagi (Feb 1, 2007)

bump , any news


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

anyone broke an earldom bar? Are they strong?


----------



## timbuktu (Nov 9, 2008)

Zagi said:


> bump , any news


If your inquiry is in regards to the Handlebars, then I will say that I am quite pleased with the Mortop Earldom XC90 carbon 31.8mm flatbar (that is claimed to be 95gr). I didn't weigh it but my Scott Spark is sub 19 pounds so I suspect that figure is accurate. As for flexing or cracking or worse, I honestly can't tell that these bars are any different from the Ritchey Carbon WCS that I have on my other Spark. But I don't yet have the miles on these bars so we will see.

So far, thumbs up! If they hold up, and I sense they will, then for $105, which is what I paid for them on line, including shipping, these ARE some bars to have.


----------



## Dauer962 (Oct 27, 2009)

Where can I buy Mortop seat clamp 31.8 red ?


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

In Poland 

http://allegro.pl/item1007901106_zacisk_obejma_sztycy_mortop_ti_9_5g_od_bicyklon.html

Price~21Euro + Shipping


----------



## Dauer962 (Oct 27, 2009)

may be somewhere else? I have a big problem with the Polish language.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

The headset has someplay already from day one, sloppy tolerances.
Not recommended.
I will try to glue the bearings in place and then swap to Chris Kings later.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Play in the headset seems a real common problem.....to bad, nice weight and price.
Where does the play come from ? Bearings or cups ?


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Dex11 said:


> Play in the headset seems a real common problem.....to bad, nice weight and price.
> Where does the play come from ? Bearings or cups ?


It seems to come from the interface between the bearing and the cup. From both of them, upper and lower. Pure garbage. :madman:


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

Batas said:


> It seems to come from the interface between the bearing and the cup. From both of them, upper and lower. Pure garbage. :madman:


No, the play comes from the lack of a compression ring at the top of the headset. You can use some parts from another headset and a dremel to solve that problem with a bit of creativity.

I do agree that they are crap.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Play is found between cups and the bearings in lower part, the upper is more invisible but there´s a play, clearly.


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

Mattias_HellÃ¶re said:


> Play is found between cups and the bearings in lower part, the upper is more invisible but there´s a play, clearly.


My zero stack got bery tight fitting bearing in the cups. Maybe you are talking about the Hs-65 ?

A riend of mine had an hs-85 and there was no play between the bearing and the cups.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Megaclocker said:


> No, the play comes from the lack of a compression ring at the top of the headset. You can use some parts from another headset and a dremel to solve that problem with a bit of creativity.
> 
> I do agree that they are crap.


 Yes, I agree with you. I wanted to say the interface between the top part which is right under the stem and the top bearing.

I removed the top headset part and kept the lower, but I believe some noises come from the lower too.


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> It's indeed true I tightened the bolts to 4 Nm. My Syntace Torque Tool is still set to 4 Nm.


If your torque wrench is "still set to 4nm" after using it, it may be that it is no longer calibrated properly. You need to wind down the spring when not in use or it will quickly lose proper calibration.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hardtailforever said:


> If your torque wrench is "still set to 4nm" after using it, it may be that it is no longer calibrated properly. You need to wind down the spring when not in use or it will quickly lose proper calibration.


First, I posted shorty after having the problem with the handlebar. Second, 4Nm doesn't put much tension on the spring and it's not like a left it like that for weeks.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

I´m still running Mortop 25.4 handlebar at 87 grams.
Ran a very fast singletracker last evening.


The headset have a bad upper preloading system so with a slightly under dimensioned steerer tube it will develop play.
Not recommended for guys who want install and forget.
I bought a CK headset.
More expensive but hasle free.


----------



## project3 (May 1, 2008)

*mortop*

the bolts/ screw is almost weightless. lighter than Ti bolt. feels like alunimium


----------



## *XJay* (Aug 24, 2008)

Mr_CK said:


> Here are some of the pictures of the headsets that I've promised.
> 
> Enjoy.


Send you PM.:thumbsup:


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

I got that ultralight handlebar. It holds up fine so far in the 3 months or so since I installed it. Granted I haven't taken it on real offroad trails. Now the real difference of this bar with Ritchey for example is the inside you can see layers of carbon peeling and when I added bar end grips, I can hear the carbon creaking. Definitely not a sign of confidence so I use it for my road biased Titus X only. The Ritchey stays with the Spark for real offroad duty. Your call...


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

i have one mortop XC90 UD:



















weighted 87g

so far very good stiffness


----------



## marcus_ec (Apr 9, 2009)

https://www.tuning-bikes.de/images/1269_1.jpg?osCsid=3d7ceba51900f083c0cac74b2181e4af


----------

